

A less known evolutionary fact: Ancient viruses thrive in our DNA - nsns
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-17818132

======
nsns
Related:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/12/03/071203fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/12/03/071203fa_fact_specter)

------
jamessb
nsns, I think you meant to link to <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-17809503>

What you actually linked to was a story about stealing a penguin.

